# ND snows?



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Does the snow goose migration go through areas like Oakes and Lisbon? I have permission to hunt in both areas. Or is it better closer to Bismarck?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Carpslayer said:


> Does the snow goose migration go through areas like Oakes and Lisbon? I have permission to hunt in both areas. Or is it better closer to Bismarck?


they go through both and everywhere in between. that's a good problem to have.

IMO I would stay by oakes/Lisbon more birds head up that way


----------

